# Kernel , Audit and Previous Shutdown Errors



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dell Inspiron laptop 5558, I7, 6 GB Ram , Win 8.1

I had problem booting the system today after a shutdown yesterday. Blank screen when power up. I powered down and removed/replaced the battery and the system rebooted showing the following errors : Kernel power 41, Audit 1101 and Previous Shutdown 6008. I rebooted the system again and there were no errors. 

There were no power glitches during the boot problem. The system shut down several open tasks before shutdown. What should I do track this down or can I consider this a one time event ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It could have been a one time anomaly. 
You can go to Start/Search and type Event Viewer and and press Enter.
Expand *Windows Logs*, expand *Application* and *System *and look for any events with a Red Exclamation mark. Double clicking it will give you more information. 
You can also restart the computer and press *F12* at bootup and do the Dell _Diagnostics_ to test your hardware.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

The Dell Extended Hareware Test was done and all items passed, but DistributedCOM 10010 listed 21 times which occurred during the Dell Hardware Test. 


There were some errors after shutdown problem 
There was a Error: application hang with FileManager Event 1001.
Error Dhcp-Client 1002 Address Configuration State Event
Error WMI IntelWLANEventProvider from CIntelQos Event 24 
Error Application Hang filemanager exe 1002
Error Apps filemanager 2486

The errors before shutdown problem 
Error disk drive detected control error 11 
Error Application Hang filemanager exe 1002


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Make sure Permissions are set to Default
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc774175(v=ws.10).aspx


----------

